# tortoise is making a screeching noise



## pepsiandjac (Dec 4, 2012)

Earlier on today i thought i heard a funny sort of a shouty squeal coming from the tortoises but when i checked they were fine,i was just changing their water and the biggest tort walked over to me and did it again,the walked away and went back to his food,he still appears to be ok,is this something they do,or should get him to the vets to hve him checked out


----------



## sibi (Dec 4, 2012)

When my tort did that (and he was under a year old) I thought he was just making an affectionate sound at me. Little did I know that that sound (sounds like a squealing cry) was a cry of pain--extreme pain. My tort had eaten several stones and he was impacted. He acted normal and continued to eat, poop, and pee; so, I thought nothing of it. Later, after he passed the stones with much pain, he also had a stone in his bladder too. I would take him to the vet and have x-rays done to check if he has stones in his intestine or bladder. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmmm...that doesn't sound right. I would keep a close eye on them.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Dec 4, 2012)

sibi said:


> When my tort did that (and he was under a year old) I thought he was just making an affectionate sound at me. Little did I know that that sound (sounds like a squealing cry) was a cry of pain--extreme pain. My tort had eaten several stones and he was impacted. He acted normal and continued to eat, poop, and pee; so, I thought nothing of it. Later, after he passed the stones with much pain, he also had a stone in his bladder too. I would take him to the vet and have x-rays done to check if he has stones in his intestine or bladder. Better be safe than sorry.



after i heard it the second time i put him to soak straight away but he seems fine but i will get him checked in the morning just to be safe


----------



## sibi (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah--that's smart. This whole ordeal with my tort went on for three months because he acted fine except for those squeals. When he pooped, I noticed he pushed so hard that he let out that squeal. That's when I realized that it was pain and I took him to the vet asap. By that time, he'd been suffering for two months before I noticed he was actually in pain! Keep me posted.



pepsiandjac said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > When my tort did that (and he was under a year old) I thought he was just making an affectionate sound at me. Little did I know that that sound (sounds like a squealing cry) was a cry of pain--extreme pain. My tort had eaten several stones and he was impacted. He acted normal and continued to eat, poop, and pee; so, I thought nothing of it. Later, after he passed the stones with much pain, he also had a stone in his bladder too. I would take him to the vet and have x-rays done to check if he has stones in his intestine or bladder. Better be safe than sorry.
> ...


----------



## pepsiandjac (Dec 8, 2012)

I took him to the vets next morning and he said everything looked fine,and he hasn't done it since,i'm wondering if i could have startled him,would he make a noise like that if i had,or was he sort of telling me to go away and leave him alone lol


----------



## arotester (Dec 8, 2012)

If your vet is knowledgeable and reputed then you have nothing to worry.As long as the tort is active and eating regularly he's fine,that's like a general rule for torts.
i hope i could tell you what the tort was telling you but unfortunately i am not a Dr. Dolittle 
good luck


----------

